# Exhaust tip



## Boltrog12 (Aug 10, 2021)

Took my gti In to vw the other day an noticed in the show room how good a clean exhaust tip looks .

How do you get yours to shine i can't get mine clean !


----------



## Boltrog12 (Aug 10, 2021)

Your responses will be deeply appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Auzech77 (Jun 4, 2021)

I've used Weiman Stainless Steel cleaner and polish. Bought at the grocery store. Let it sit for a minute and most of the buildup wipes right off. For any remaining, I use toothpaste and a soft bristled toothbrush.


----------



## gprace (Dec 29, 2007)

I use Barkeepers Friend. Sponge and warm water. Rinse. No scrubbing required.


----------



## Zeddy72 (Jan 6, 2021)

I just use my wheel cleaner as I ground the car doing the wheels. Spray on, quick tickle with a bruch and then rinse off.


----------



## folkjamz (Apr 28, 2021)

I had some Brass hanging around that I used with a microfiber cloth. Likely any good chemical metal cleaner would be fine. I personally would stay away from steel wool or anything that would scratch the finish.


----------



## Auzech77 (Jun 4, 2021)

Folkjamz you are perfectly right


----------



## Mk7karus (Apr 7, 2021)

I use an old-fashioned brillo pad. Use the eagle one too, both come out good.


----------



## yspaik (Oct 6, 2018)

Mothers Billet Metal Polish does a great job. I just use a microfiber towel and you will see it work instantly.


----------



## WhiteVWagen (Oct 17, 2021)

I use Wieman's Stainless Steel Polish, available at grocery stores. For buildup that wasn't removed, toothpaste and a soft bristle toothbrush work.


----------



## vwguywarrior (Jul 19, 2021)

I also use Weiman Stainless Steel cleaner and polish.


----------



## ASC11 (May 15, 2019)

+1 for Bar Keepers Friend. Works great on pretty much any chrome or metal surface honestly.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Oven cleaner


----------



## jettarollbetter (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello guys,

Has anyone ever installed a cat back exhaust system from CTS Turbo on the MK6.5 Jetta? I have a 2017 Jetta 1.8T SEL and there isn't any instructions included in the shipment. I contacted the shipper and was informed there isn't instructions. 

Regards


----------



## propertybygreg (2 mo ago)

00 or 000 steel wool works well.


----------

